# I feel like crying....



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've failed. I don't know what to do. Pax is dying and so is Ivy. I was treating Pax for parasites and he just went down hill, then to add to it, Ivy just developed Columnaris (sp?). I am so confused. I always QT new fish, and wash my syphon between water changes. Gaaahhhh how does this happen!? I'm.... just.. AGH! I think I'm going to lose Sammy too. He looks bad and I'm so sick of my fish dying. 

I feel so awful about this. I can't understand why this happened. I'm gonna tear down the tank and bleach everything. Then start over. 

I'm a mess... what a great thing right before I go to bed. yeah right. :| 

AGH!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

"Whoever said fish were low maintenance obviously never owned fish"
I think about your quote everyday, don't beat yourself up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry! I wish I had an answer for you. I do know that you are a wonderful fish parent and your bettas get the best of care from you!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry! But don't feel bad, you did nothing wrong. You, as DQ said, are a wonderful fish mom and you do everything humanly possible for your bettas! This is just life, it happens. Don't feel bad!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't offer anything except a hug.

( )


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. SO many people seem to be losing fish and it is kind of depressing.  I just hope they end up getting better. (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just lost Ivy....  My beautiful girly.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  *Hug*. R.I.P Ivy. You did what you could to save her.
I think the wave is coming back. :-(


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your little girl and your other sick fishies.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

if they die just think there swimming with god


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry about Ivy, I hope things get better.


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really sorry about Ivy. 
I hope the others get better though, *hugs*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry!  You are an AMAZING betta mom, so don't think you aren't! I'm sure you've done everything in your power to try to help them, than life took it's course.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry DH. You are an incredible fish-mom, but there are just some things that are not in our control. You're doing everything you can, which is more than most fishies would get with other inexperienced owners.

((HUG))


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto to what everyone else says. Look at yourself  You've made an AWESOME home for your bettas... Everyone, and I mean everyone, loses them sometimes. Bettas are not indestructible, and people are not perfect. Mistakes will be made, but you gave them the best life possible. Five bucks says that if you hadn't gotten them, they would probably be dead. Dead in the bowl, dead in dinky little vase that gets one water change a year. You gave them clean homes, guaranteed food, and everything a betta could need. If you're a bad betta mom, I'm the terminator.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

*pat*pat* I'm sorry. I know what it feels like to be so helpless to cure your sick pets.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

sorry again mucho empathy


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this. I'm so so sorry you lost Ivy. Like everyone else has said sometimes things just happen. Don't beat yourself up, its beyond your control.

Just as a precautionary measure I would bleach everything you use that comes in contact with water or fish. Every month I bleach my cups, nets, siphon, all silk/plastic plants, my bucket, pretty much anything I can think of short of the fish themselves.

Your not a bad fish mom. Stuff like this just can't be prevented sometimes.

Hang in there. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sory, I know how you feel hun, I lost Haruki out of the blue, and thought I would lose Spoof too.
Stuff like that cannot be prevented, but they had a REALLY great mom. That is what matters... 
Just think, you made thier life a lot more pleasant than they would have had in petstore cups.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you guys so much.. You have no idea how much this helps me. Thank you. 

I'm extremely careful when I'm dealing with sick fish and even not sick fish. I just hope that this doesn't somehow get into any other tanks. If that happens... geez. 

Well, bad news. I'm gonna lose Sammy too. He is having big pine coning and I'm wondering if I should just euth him. He looks miserable and I know he won't make it. Do you all think I should just do it? I hate to see him suffer. He's such a sweet boy and doesn't deserve to suffer. 

Pax isn't looking good either. This is awful. I know I can't blame myself, but I feel like it's my fault.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Idk honestly, if he is pineconing big, I might euth him :[ I am sorry,
hopefully things will get better though, I hate when disease comes in >.<


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pax just passed.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry DH  I was just coming to this thread to ask about Sammy when I saw this. ((HUGS)) and Bella sends a couple of kisses as well.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. (((HUGS)))


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry about Pax.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

thats sad...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Pax!! RIP Pax. You were loved very much and will be missed a lot!


----------

